# Maebel



## Cindybo57 (Mar 8, 2007)

I lost my Maebel today, I am devastated. I loved her so much. Way too young to die at 9 months. Who thought she would have had under developed kidneys. It has been treated for 3 months now, her litle body could no longer handle the toxic level in her, throwing up. I will miss my special little girl. I am crushed.


----------



## desilu (Nov 2, 2006)

I'm so sorry for your loss. 9 months is not enough time with a beloved companion. My sympathies go out to you.


----------



## Lego&Jacub (Jul 18, 2006)

Oh gosh... I am soo sorry!!! She did go far too young, and you didn't have nearly enough time with her... but I'm sure you gave her a lifetime of happiness in the time she was with you. (((HUGS)))


----------



## njb (Oct 5, 2006)

I am so sorry to hear this. I know words can't really help--but you have my deepest sympathies.


----------



## Hudson (May 18, 2005)

So very sorry to hear your news, I'm sure she had a special life with you, our sympathies and prayers are with you.


----------



## KatzNK9 (Feb 27, 2007)

I'm very sorry for your loss. Such a shame that you only had 9 months to spend with her and much of it was while she was ill. Very sad.

{{{ Hugs }}}


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

Oh dear....I'm so sorry...


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

My deepest sympathies to you and your whole family. Bless you for showering Maebel with your love during this time. There's cool spring water, new tennis balls and a loving pack to make her happy at the Bridge.


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

I'm so sorry for your loss.... I don't even know what to say...

You had said in your intro that you hoped to get her home with the other dogs.....did she get to come home?


----------



## HailieAndMe (Feb 28, 2007)

I'm so sorry to hear that Maebel has passed on. I'm sure that 9 months was too short but that she had felt loved by you.


----------



## Brinkleysmom (Dec 17, 2005)

I am so sorry for your loss. Nine months is just such a short time to enjoy your baby only to have them taken away. Please know you are in my thoughts and prayers. My deepest sympathies.


----------



## PeggyK (Apr 16, 2005)

My thoughts and prayers are with you. Maebel was so lucky to have you for 9 months. Remember-she's waiting for you at the Rainbow Bridge.


----------



## Thor's Mom (Feb 25, 2007)

Oh, I'm so sorry to hear of your loss. It sounds like you did all you could for Maebel in her short life. You're in our thoughts and prayers.


----------



## HovawartMom (Aug 10, 2006)

I am so sorry about yr loss.you are in our prayers.Such a young age!.


----------



## Dslats (Mar 1, 2007)

I'M SO SORRY FOR YOUR LOSS. 9 MONTHS OLD IS WAY TOO YOUNG. MY PRAYERS AND THOUGHTS ARE WITH YOU AND YOUR FAMILY:bigangel: 

DEBBIE & MASON


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

My heart sank for you when I read this post. I've been following along and pulling for your baby. Definately too young to leave this earth. You must be devastated. My thoughts are with you and your family.


----------



## aspen (Mar 11, 2007)

I am so so sorry, I don't what to say, but I do know how you feel, I lost my Levi
about a month ago from an accident and his sister Aspen is still fighting an infection in her leg from the same accident, they are 7 months old.
My arms are around you and your loved ones and we shall hold on together; my heart is so heavy for you.
Maebel and Levi are chasing balls and playing tug o war together, so full of life.

Take care of yourself
Karen (Levi and Aspen's Mom)


----------



## Ant (Feb 25, 2007)

My heart goes out to you and your beautiful girl Maebel who will be with you allways in spirit and your soul, nothing can ever take that away from you.


----------



## MrsMonk (Feb 25, 2007)

You have my deepest sympathy. I am so sorry for you and your family. I know that nothing can comfort you right now but I am thinking of you.


----------

